# Is this De Rosa worth it? $900 for frame and groupset without calipers plus bottom bracket.



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

De Rosa 59cm SLX Professional


He's doing 600 for the frame, 


Campagnolo C Record:
crankset
Ergo shifters/brake levers
front and rear derailleurs
27.2 Record aero post
8v cassette.
C record hubs

Cinelli bar + stem

Dura ace headset


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, I think its definitively worth $600. Not sure if the parts you listed are included but that would make it even better. Looks in good condition to me. I would verify that the rear spacing is 130mm


----------



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

DaveG said:


> Yes, I think its definitively worth $600. Not sure if the parts you listed are included but that would make it even better. Looks in good condition to me. I would verify that the rear spacing is 130mm


My guy told me it’s too expensive but from what I’ve read and have seen on eBay, this seems like a hard to find deal. The guy selling got a colnago mapei so he’s selling this to fund that.
I’m not too familiar with Italian hence me coming on this forum, and my bike guy is telling me to not purchase but man this frame is gorgeous.
600 for frame
300 for the list of parts


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Rxzm said:


> My guy told me it’s too expensive but from what I’ve read and have seen on eBay, this seems like a hard to find deal. The guy selling got a colnago mapei so he’s selling this to fund that.
> I’m not too familiar with Italian hence me coming on this forum, and my bike guy is telling me to not purchase but man this frame is gorgeous.
> 600 for frame
> 300 for the list of parts


Not sure who your guy is but De Rosa's are classic frames. If it were set up with 8-speed, I would assume its early 1990's. SLX was probably top of the line back then but certainly would be heavier than more moderm steels. I own several steel bikes (Colnago, Coppi, Mondinico) and I would love to have a De Rosa


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

DaveG said:


> Not sure who your guy is but De Rosa's are classic frames. If it were set up with 8-speed, I would assume its early 1990's. SLX was probably top of the line back then but certainly would be heavier than more moderm steels. I own several steel bikes (Colnago, Coppi, Mondinico) and I would love to have a De Rosa





Rxzm said:


> My guy told me it’s too expensive but from what I’ve read and have seen on eBay, this seems like a hard to find deal. The guy selling got a colnago mapei so he’s selling this to fund that.
> I’m not too familiar with Italian hence me coming on this forum, and my bike guy is telling me to not purchase but man this frame is gorgeous.
> 600 for frame
> 300 for the list of parts


I'd ask your bike guy for specifics, in case there's a problem we can't see that they can--because it does indeed look like a fine frame. SLX is top-notch steel, and DeRosa was good enough for Eddy, so....

$600 seems maybe on the high side of a fair price, but still fair, because it looks like it's in really good shape.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks to be a good find. Have to ask if it is alignment (no crashes) and have to wonder why a Dura Ace headset when everything was Campy. That may be a warning. Parts also sound reasonable given they are in good shape. You'll need to add some rims and build the wheels, cable the bike and pick saddles and tires. If everything goes well, you'll have a classic for around $1500 and in a very popular, in demand, size.

My steel Pinarello is 8 speed Chorus ergo, and I love it.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

If you're about 5'10" to 6' tall, it might be a good bike for you.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> If you're about 5'10" to 6' tall, it might be a good bike for you.


I think it's likely that the DeRosas, like other Italian frames, are measured C to C. Looking at the size of the headtube, I think that is likely. It is also more likely that this frame would fit someone 5'11" to 6'2".


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

GKSki said:


> Looks to be a good find. Have to ask if it is alignment (no crashes) and have to wonder why a Dura Ace headset when everything was Campy. That may be a warning. Parts also sound reasonable given they are in good shape. You'll need to add some rims and build the wheels, cable the bike and pick saddles and tires. If everything goes well, you'll have a classic for around $1500 and in a very popular, in demand, size.
> 
> My steel Pinarello is 8 speed Chorus ergo, and I love it.


Yes, a Shimano headset on a classic steel Campy bike is just wrong. Unless you were raised by wolves that should never happen


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Weird with the headset being dura ace but I don’t see it as suspicious. If only u could ride around on it no handed before buying be nice as asking someone if it’s been in a crash is uncomfortable. Looks in great shape and if it doesn’t have any rough spots I wouldn’t ask, but each their own. dig the understated color. Refreshingly not high tech but likely just as fast and smoother. Be cool with some high tech deep carbon rims the rest vintage.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

$900 for a complete bike, undamaged and in rideable condition (meaning all components are functional) is a good buy. If recently overhauled and assembled by a good mechanic, I would call it a deal.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

SantaCruz said:


> $900 for a complete bike, undamaged and in rideable condition (meaning all components are functional) is a good buy. If recently overhauled and assembled by a good mechanic, I would call it a deal.
> View attachment 478361


You’re forgetting brakes, built wheels, bottom bracket, saddle, tires and cabling. Adds up fast but still looks to be a nice frame if it fits the OP.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That’s a fair deal. If it fits, you’ll love the ride. Kinda wonder if the reason no brakes included is they used to be Deltas and were sold separately.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a good pickup on the possible Deltas. Maybe the Record Headset went with them.


----------



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

DaveG said:


> Not sure who your guy is but De Rosa's are classic frames. If it were set up with 8-speed, I would assume its early 1990's. SLX was probably top of the line back then but certainly would be heavier than more moderm steels. I own several steel bikes (Colnago, Coppi, Mondinico) and I would love to have a De Rosa


he said he will sell it all for $800. I’m thinking I should buy and if anything I can always part it out and sell for a profit.


----------



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

GKSki said:


> Looks to be a good find. Have to ask if it is alignment (no crashes) and have to wonder why a Dura Ace headset when everything was Campy. That may be a warning. Parts also sound reasonable given they are in good shape. You'll need to add some rims and build the wheels, cable the bike and pick saddles and tires. If everything goes well, you'll have a classic for around $1500 and in a very popular, in demand, size.
> 
> My steel Pinarello is 8 speed Chorus ergo, and I love it.





SantaCruz said:


> $900 for a complete bike, undamaged and in rideable condition (meaning all components are functional) is a good buy. If recently overhauled and assembled by a good mechanic, I would call it a deal.
> View attachment 478361


Beautiful bike my friend. In terms of speed, is this bike more aggressive or more for touring?


----------



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

GKSki said:


> You’re forgetting brakes, built wheels, bottom bracket, saddle, tires and cabling. Adds up fast but still looks to be a nice frame if it fits the OP.


 It will all add upto $1500 total. Already found the parts on eBay, vintage campy. Just not sure whether or not to pull the plug. The seller won’t find anyone else to buy anytime soon, but he definitely won’t go less than $800, because he knows it’s a de Rosa.


----------



## Rxzm (Feb 5, 2021)

hfc said:


> That’s a fair deal. If it fits, you’ll love the ride. Kinda wonder if the reason no brakes included is they used to be Deltas and were sold separately.


Do you have a de rosa?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Rxzm said:


> Do you have a de rosa?


Yes, ‘86. I bought it from original owner with Campy Victory, put on 1st Gen C Record, but then went to 8 speed Campy Ergos to add a couple of gears and make it more hill friendly. Kinda lousy picture. It’s blue.


----------

